# Concerns about my health.



## stress_student1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have an ongoing situation and I'm in dire need of some advice.

My story is that I have been forearm choked around my thyroid area.
This was actually about 3 months ago.

I have been pretty healthy before this incident, even since then, I have not been to the gym, eating a lot less due to stress and depression about the whole incident.

I have done a lot of research online about trauma to the thyroid but there are very little information about this.

Here's the problem, my right neck where I assume is my thyroid area has been swelling, or feeling tender. It is accompanied with pain. (same area of impact from being choked)

I have recently had a visit with my doctor, and was checked for thyroid problems.

The blood results came back with no abnormalities.
T4 Free and TSH were within the normal range.
The only symptom I believe I have is hair loss and weight loss, and pain and swelling where the right thyroid is at.

I have also recently been taking anti-inflammatory advil for about 1 week now.

The pain has been starting to disappear.

What are your advice for me?
Is this an chronic or acute issue?
If it can heal, how long would I expect? It has been about 3 months.
What are some questions I should ask my doctor?

Thanks everyone.
Please help!

If it helps in any way, I am 21 years of age.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stress_student1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have an ongoing situation and I'm in dire need of some advice.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes..................there is much info on the Internet Highway re whiplash and the thyroid and being choked as well.

http://archotol.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=648766

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19091279

You can turn up more by putting in your search engine.... injury to the thyroid cartilage

And read this. You need the FREE T3 test.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Someone has to do an ultra-sound. You could even have a hematoma.










And we would like to see the results of the tests you did have and please include the ranges.

And........................I am very sorry for your injury.


----------



## stress_student1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Andros for the information!

The test I took are

Ammenia Blood Test, 
- Everything was normal

T4 Free
Result: 1.4
Reference Range: .8 - 1.8 ng/dL

TSH
Result: 1.66
Reference Range: .4 - 4.50 mIU/L


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stress_student1 said:


> Thanks Andros for the information!
> 
> The test I took are
> 
> ...


Please try to get an ultra-sound; I believe this to be very important given the circumstances. It may be too soon to really see anything in the numbers but that does not mean you are not suffering. There is no doubt in my mind but what you are and don't be surprised if the damage turns out to be permanent. You're lucky the hyoid was not crushed.


----------



## stress_student1 (Apr 13, 2013)

how much does this type of ultra-sound cost?

I have no insurance.


----------



## stress_student1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry, I am very nervous about this, would an x-ray or CT scan work as well? Or is the best option a ultra-sound?

thanks.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

If you're a student, is there any sort of campus health center you could see about your concerns and about possibly getting some imaging done? Or is that where you've been going? Your doctor will have to order the ultrasound, and there's the possibility that you can apply for financial assistance from wherever you're getting the ultrasound done if you don't have insurance and your income is below a certain level--something to look into.


----------



## stress_student1 (Apr 13, 2013)

can someone kindly explain if I should be x-ray or ultrasound?

I will ask my doctor this coming week about it, but I am unsure which is best for me.

More importantly, I just want to understand what is damaged from getting forearm choked, I am still not sure if it was my thyroid, but I can assume that it is.

sorry if my emotions are getting the best of me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

An X-ray won't be helpful...a CAT scan may, but ultrasounds are the general standard of care for thyroids. I think it's less expense than a CAT scan too.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

If this was caused from an assault or domestic violence you could get financial assistance for medical from the victims advociates in your area.


----------



## stress_student1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your support!

I will ask my doctor for a ultrasound, and will try to update on progress.


----------



## stress_student1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I am unsure about my doctor's diagnosis,

can someone experience with the thyroid location please explain where it is at?

my doctor says that the thyroid gland is right under the adam's apple and is small, I have pain on my right side along the adam's apple, and my doctor told me that it was from the fracture of the thyroid cartilage?

What I dont understand is that the pain is coming from something pulsating, I don't think the cartilage pulsates, and I think it is the thyroid gland itself.

Can someone shed some light?

* Doctor said I don't need an ultrasound

Please help!
Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stress_student1 said:


> can someone kindly explain if I should be x-ray or ultrasound?
> 
> I will ask my doctor this coming week about it, but I am unsure which is best for me.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for your emotions. This has to have been a traumatic experience to the max.

We need some professional advice; I don't know how to answer your question. I wish it were as simple as an x-ray but I think not.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

stress_student1 said:


> I am unsure about my doctor's diagnosis,
> 
> can someone experience with the thyroid location please explain where it is at?
> 
> ...


Does this help? http://women.webmd.com/picture-of-the-thyroid

I know there is cartilage around the thyroid, but I'm not sure there's "thyroid cartilage"...nor am I aware of how one would diagnose that without some imaging?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stress_student1 said:


> I am unsure about my doctor's diagnosis,
> 
> can someone experience with the thyroid location please explain where it is at?
> 
> ...


Hoh, boy! That's a new one on me. Not to mention the fact that if the patient requests an ultra-sound, why not humor him/her and do it for god's sake. Geez!!

You are in pain and you are having a throbbing and pulsating that you heretofore did NOT have. You received an injury to the area; what is wrong w/this doctor?


----------

